# Slope or no Slope?



## conquista (May 11, 2013)

Illinois is so darn flat its hard to find sloped ground, southern exposure with trees let alone dead elms!
How important is the slope or is it all about the spot?


----------



## david - sw il (Apr 2, 2013)

Slope isn't necessary, but my best finds have always been on a hillside. I've found spots where morels were 70'+ from a dead elm, usually downhill. I think the root system is more expansive and shallow on a slope.


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

I find plenty on flat ground but the majority are found on a slope. Its more about time of season and what direction the slope is facing. Early season I stick to south and south east facing slopes and then gradually shift to North and west slopes toward the end.


----------

